# I miss you Bartleby </3



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

Bartleby was not a rat, but he was best friends with one. Bartleby was my little checkered giant mix bunny, he was a sweet gentleman. He loved to snuggle, give kisses, court my feet, and he LOVED to walk outside on his leash and harness. I had litter box trained him, leash and harness trained him, and we were working on come here and stand up. Not only was he a gentleman, but he was a comedian too. Bartleby would escape the kitchen and when i went to grab him, he would run back to the kitchen thumping the entire way there. Then afterwards, come up and nip me lightly. He would do this for hours if i let him. He also had an identity crises, he thought he was part rat, cat, and dog all at once. lol.  Lastly, I have a rat who hates all animals and will attack them. He even is the reason i have no feeling in one finger. Bartleby was the only animal BoBo liked, he would climb all over him while Bartleby would just lay down, waiting for him to finish. Bobo would also chase him around the kitchen and when he caught up to him, he would tap him with his nose and scamper away as if he was trying to play tag. He would always look confused when he found out Bartleby didnt follow him. lol. 

Sadly, I took him outside yesterday to enjoy the beautiful weather and my uncle let came out with his dog. He knew i was outside with my rabbit, yet let her off the leash anyways. She attacked Bartleby while he did nothing to stop her, i was frantically trying to get her off of him and then finally after 15 or 20 seconds he laughed and grabbed his dog then left. He never even apologized or asked if Bartleby was alright. He died a few hours later.


I am going to miss him so much. :'(


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Wth?! >( I'm sure you could report that to the police. Even if he's your uncle cause that's animal cruelty. I can't believe someone would do that. I'm so sorry for your loss. I hate that this happened go you. I wouldn't care if he was my uncle or even father, I'd be reporting it to whoever took those sort of reports and have something done about it. Not put the dog down because it wasn't the dog's fault. It was the owner's fault...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

What a horrible thing to happen! Uncle or no, such a thing is unforgiveable. To actually laugh, ughh.... Poor Bartleby, sorry for your tragic loss, he sounded like a real character.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Your uncle could of gotten in trouble for that.. 
i'm so sorry that happened, some people just have no heart


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

animal abuse is a serious charge, a lesson is desserved here.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

What a fucking idiot


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss  no matter how long ago that happened there is no way I could even look at my uncle or anyone that would do that kind of thing. specially if they knew you loved that animal and knew how important he was to you. Your bunny sounded like a sweetheart  mine likes to hide in corners when I try to put him in his cage he thinks I won't be able to get him I feel so sorry for you to have seen that happen  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm sorry that happened to you, it's a dogs natural instinct but to hunt smaller prey animals. The only thing that might come out from pressing charges is the dog being put down. Your uncle is a scum bag btw.


----------

